# Do antibiotics make your dog really tired?



## jmamom

Hi all, hope you can help me out with this one. If I call the vet with one more question this week I think they'll kick me out of their practice! Josie's about 1/2 way through a ten day course of antibiotics for giardia. I can tell her tummy isn't loving it, but the vet said that was pretty common. On top of that, she's really really tired. Not lethargic - if you get her up and out, she'll run around a bit, happy to walk up and down the street with me. Once she's inside, though, she goes right to her bed and doesn't budge. Should I be worried about something other than the antibiotics?
Thanks!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

antibiotics don't make them tired, per se, but they do sometimes make them feel kinda lousy and they lie around more, which we interpret as tired.
Hope she's better soon!


----------



## GabeBabe

*Antibiotics*

All I know about antibiotics is that in the process of doing their job, they kill off the bacteria in the intestines. Good and bad. In a round of antibiotics (human and dog) those friendly bacterias need to be replenished in the intestine. This can be done by giving your pup plain UNSWEETENED yogurt with live bacterium culture. (not sweetened version cause xylitol is not safe for pups they say). Or adding a digestive enzyme/probiotic powder/tablet to their diet.


----------



## tippykayak

That's a pretty common reaction to antibiotics. Check with your vet, but don't sweat it.


----------



## jmamom

Thanks everyone! I just took her for a short walk and it perked her right up, so I won't worry too much. I'll try the yogurt too, she'll like that!Tomorrow I'll find something new to worry about!


----------

